# Week 3 predictions



## Montrovant (Sep 20, 2016)

In before Papageorgio!  

*Texans *vs Patriots - This is the week the Pats injuries and suspensions finally hurt them
*Cardinals *vs Bills - Arizona is still one of the top teams
*Raiders *vs Titans - The Raiders are improving, not so sure the Titans are
*Redskins *vs Giants - I just don't think the Giants are good enough to be 3-0
Browns vs *Dolphins* - Anyone against the Browns
Ravens vs *Jaguars* - The Ravens had to come back against the Browns, the Jags were supposed to be good
Lions vs *Packers* - Despite the offensive woes, the Pack are a better team
*Broncos *vs Bengals - Could be a close one, but that Broncos D is dangerous
Vikings vs *Panthers* - The Vikings should make a good game of it, Panthers just too much for them
Rams vs *Buccaneers* - The Bucs are better than last week, the Rams are worse
*49ers* vs Seahawks - Homer pick, but the 49ers are better than people thought
Jets vs *Chiefs* - Good Chiefs this week
*Chargers* vs Colts - I believe in the Chargers....at least for now
*Steelers *vs Eagles - That Steelers offense and a strong defense?  Scary
Bears vs *Cowboys* - Cowboys will do just enough, could be a big game for Elliot
Falcons vs *Saints* - The Saints get the nod at home


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 20, 2016)

I'm glad, it gives me more time to pick'em.


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> In before Papageorgio!
> 
> *Texans *vs Patriots - This is the week the Pats injuries and suspensions finally hurt them
> *Cardinals *vs Bills - Arizona is still one of the top teams
> ...



Which are Democrats and which are Republicans?? These debates make no sense to me I'm sorry....

Greg


----------



## antiquity (Sep 21, 2016)

*WEEK THREE OF THE 2016 NFL FOOTBALL SEASON*

Houston (2-0) at *New England (2-0)*

Denver (2-0) at *Cincinnati (1-1)*

*Oakland (1-1)* at Tennessee (1-1)

*Arizona (1-1)* Buffalo (0-2)

*Baltimore (2-0)* at Jacksonville (0-2)

Cleveland (0-2) at* Miami (0-2)*

Washington (0-2) at *New York Giants (2-0)*

Detroit (1-1) at *Green Bay (1-1)*

Minnesota (2-0) at *Carolina (1-1)*

Santa Clara (1-1) at *Seattle (1-1)*

Los Angles (1-1) at *Tampa Bay (1-1)*

*Pittsburgh ((2-0) *at Philadelphia (2-0)

New York Jets (1-1) at *Kansas City (1-1)*

San Diego (1-1) at *Indianapolis (0-2)*

Chicago (0-2) at *Dallas (1-1)*

Atlanta (1-1) at *New Orleans (0-2)*


*9-7 for week two and 20-12 for the season*


----------



## gtopa1 (Sep 21, 2016)

My bad. It's gridiron...gee; is it popular over there?

Greg


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 21, 2016)

Ten best serie(s).

Texans vs *Patriots *
*Cardinals *vs Bills 
Redskins vs *Giants* 
Ravens vs *Jaguars* 
Broncos vs *Bengals* 
Vikings vs *Panthers* 
*49ers* vs Seahawks 
*Jets* vs Chiefs 
*Bears* vs Cowboys 
Falcons vs *Saints* 

For sure.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2016)

*Texans *vs Patriots - If NE wins tonight, Bellichick is a miracle worker.

*Cardinals *vs Bills - Cardinals are to talented to lose this road game.

*Raiders *vs Titans - The Raiders defense have given up over 1000 yards in their first two games. Another high scoring game.

Redskins vs *Giants* - Redskins looked awful last week. Giants D looked real good.

Browns vs *Dolphins* - After the last two weeks the Dolphins get a schedule break. They need to win big.

*Ravens* vs Jaguars - Jags need time to get that team together

Lions vs *Packers* - Packers need to get it together

*Broncos *vs Bengals - Tough D in Denver, tough to pick against them.

Vikings vs *Panthers* - Only because the Panthers are home.

Rams vs *Buccaneers* - Bucs can score TD's. Not sure what the Rams can do.

49ers vs *Seahawks* - Can the O-line help out the Hawks at all? The D wins it,.

Jets vs *Chiefs* - Jets looked good last week, Chiefs have too much talent.

Chargers vs *Colts* - No talent to help Luck out but are the Chargers for real?

*Steelers *vs Eagles - Eagles finally end preseason and will start the regular season against Pittsburgh.

Bears vs *Cowboys* - Bears are bad, Cowboys looking good under Prescott

Falcons vs *Saints* -I'll take the home team. two bad choices.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2016)

Hope I do better with this weeks prognosticating...

Texans over Pats
Cards over Bills
Raiders over Titans
Giants over Redskins
Dolphins over Browns
Ravens over Jags
Packers over Lions
Broncos over Bengals
Vikes over Panthers
Bucs over Rams
Seachicks over Whiners
Chefs over Jets
Colts over Chargers
Steelers over Eagles
Cowpies over Bears
Saints over Falcons


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 22, 2016)

antiquity said:


> *WEEK THREE OF THE 2016 NFL FOOTBALL SEASON*
> 
> Houston (2-0) at *New England (2-0)*
> 
> ...



I'm 20-12, not a good start.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 22, 2016)

Holy shit! Who'd think the Patriots, down to their 3rd string QB, would be pitching a shutout 27-0 against what was supposed to be a stout defense?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 23, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Holy shit! Who'd think the Patriots, down to their 3rd string QB, would be pitching a shutout 27-0 against what was supposed to be a stout defense?



Dosnt really surprise me. I USED to be impressed with how they were almost unbeatable at home.not anymore.

other teams have said the refs allow them to get away with holding all the time,they sabatoge visiting teams headsets all the time to go out on the fritz,obviously true since it NEVER happens to them.they eavesdrop on the visiting teams locker rooms,the refs i have noticed call penaltys on the visiting teams in the playoffs that they never call on them when they commit the same penalty,hense why their home playoff record is so good,the list goes on and on.

the GM and scouting department finds them the best most talented  players in the draft,that I give them credit for. Plus they beat another crappy team that does not belong in the NFL,they BARELY beat the chiefs at home last week and that is really bad.the chiefs are a much worse team this year than last.that is why I had a feeling they would lose this game badly also because i had heard Brisset was even better than Jimmy G which I have to say is the true the fact they beat them so soundly.

did not surprise me at all they won by such a score,this team after all only went 9-7 last year and does not belong in the NFL.the AFC east is very weak with the rest of them so bad none of them belong in the NFL.

I do give them credit for beating arizona.Like i said,the GM and scouting are the best in the league finding talented players in the draft.they lose a talented player,their scouting dept goes out and finds another one every bit as talented to replace him as they did when they lost the best kicker in the NFL at the time adam vinitari. they always plug in another player from the draft to take over,they never lose a beat.they lose Brady,they dont lose a beat with Jimmy G him being good enough to be a starter in the NFL.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 23, 2016)

Raiders are 1 point underdogs at Tennessee. Winner gets a little legitimacy at 2-1. Raiders haven't been able to stop anyone... hopefully they get their act together vs DeMarco Murray.

If the Niners beat Seattle that would be hilarious. Go Niners.


----------



## Abishai100 (Sep 25, 2016)

*The Wentz/Eagles Equation: Drizzle*


I think the Eagles have the potential to give the Steelers a good game.

Losing Bradford to the Vikings was tough for the Eagles, but the new QB Carson Wentz is really holding his own, and if the Eagles' offense-defense cycles are smooth, they can keep things tight and squeeze in points and at least keep it close.

I give the Eagles a surprise upset victory 20-17.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

Woohoo! Vikes beat the Panthers 22-10!


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, early games are in. 
I picked
Vikes over Panthers
Broncos over Bengals
Puke over the Lay downs
Ravens over Jags
Fish over Browns
Raiders over Titans

I missed on
Pats over Texassans
Bills over Cards
Skins over Gints
So 6-3 so far...


----------



## Dreamer (Sep 25, 2016)

Patriots 
Cardinals
Giants  
Seahawks 
Cowboys 
Falcons

Top teams actually. Six Best for my greatest NFL interests.

NFL are after NBA for me. And NHL to. 

And Soccer in Qualify for World Cup even USA's group in central America's.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 25, 2016)

Abishai100 said:


> *The Wentz/Eagles Equation: Drizzle*
> 
> 
> I think the Eagles have the potential to give the Steelers a good game.
> ...



Nice win for Wentz and Philly


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Woohoo! Vikes beat the Panthers 22-10!



It looks like I put my foot in my mouth earlier when I said your Vikings would be lucky if they had a winning season this year.I never thought Bradford would come into his own with this team but sure enough he has.He just may be a late bloomer like vinne testerverde.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2016)

Treeshepherd said:


> Abishai100 said:
> 
> 
> > *The Wentz/Eagles Equation: Drizzle*
> ...


yeah that was WHY I wanted the Rams to take him.Looks like the Rams fucked up major big time.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Sep 25, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Abishai100 said:
> ...



Goff looks like he's bulked up, which is key. Too early to say if they fuxed up


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo! Vikes beat the Panthers 22-10!
> ...


Looks like the Turner offense is a good fit for Bradford. The defense does most of the heavy lifting though. I haven't felt so stoked about the Vikes defense since the 70's.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 25, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Woohoo! Vikes beat the Panthers 22-10!
> ...


 
also,hey did you notice my rams won again and scored a bunch of TOUCHDOWNS? winning this game like they did going 2-1,they just very well might have their first winning season in over a dozen years.what a splash that would be,have your first winning season be your first  year back in LA. funny how both them and the seahawks in their first two games could not score touchdowns but today they came out and scored them in bunches huh? I always said being in LA,they would play better having a fanbase behind them where they feed off their energy instead of feeling like they are playing on the road all the time at home games.

starting 1-2 is always very difficult to have a winning season.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Abishai100 said:
> ...


Well, I don't think Fisher likes to play rookies much. Good thing they are seeing some success with Keenum. Now they won't feel rushed to play Goff if they don't feel he's ready.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Yeah, congrats to the Rams at 2-1 now. Top of the NFC West!


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

Borillar said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


Oh, didn't realize the game wasn't over yet. Suspended due to weather. Hope they hang on to win.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



The Rams haven't won.  The game was suspended with 2 minutes remaining and the score Rams 37, Bucs 32.  The Rams had the ball on their own 5 yard line at 3rd and 11.  Still not over.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...


....and they hung on to win the game. Congrats LA Rams!


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...



I was hoping the Bucs would score.  Not because I wanted the Rams to lose, but because I wanted Winston and Evans to get me more fantasy points.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> In before Papageorgio!
> 
> *Texans *vs Patriots - This is the week the Pats injuries and suspensions finally hurt them
> *Cardinals *vs Bills - Arizona is still one of the top teams
> ...


Vikings beat the panthers. Did Carolina get worse or did the Vikings get better?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 25, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> *Texans *vs Patriots - If NE wins tonight, Bellichick is a miracle worker.
> 
> *Cardinals *vs Bills - Cardinals are to talented to lose this road game.
> 
> ...


No one picked the Vikings. How good are they? They beat the packers and now Carolina?


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > *Texans *vs Patriots - If NE wins tonight, Bellichick is a miracle worker.
> ...


I picked the Vikes. I assume you mean the pundits. That defense is for real. The offense is pedestrian, but good enough to win. Kind of like the Bucs or Ravens of 15 years ago.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 25, 2016)

Borillar said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



We'll see if the defense is up there with the Broncos, but pretty much this.  

Still, there seems to be some inconsistency early in the year.  Carolina is up and down, Arizona is up and down, Seattle is up and down, Pittsburgh is up and down.  The undefeated teams are winning with consistent defense and average offense.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 25, 2016)

What a weekend, Cards and Steelers fall big. The Jets are...the Jets, Fitz 6 INTs. Pats with a rookie QB look great. Miami needs OT to win against the Browns, man are they in trouble. Carolina is 1-2 and the Vikings D looks better and better. And does John Elway look like a genius? Going with Trevor and letting Brock go. On the road in Cincinnati and QB starting his first road game. He sliced and diced the Bengals. And Carson Wentz, man, is he something else. As the rest of the league gets film on him, I'm sure things will get tougher but he is looking like a veteran. Then the Skins go to NY and slay the Giants.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Well, early games are in.
> I picked
> Vikes over Panthers
> Broncos over Bengals
> ...


And now Sunday night football is over with the Cowpies over da Bearsus. I picked Cowpies.
Colts over Chargers - check.
Seachix over Whiners - check
Rams over Sucs - Doh!
Iggles over Steelers - Doh! Really didn't expect this one...
So 9-5 going into Monday night football.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 25, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Well, early games are in.
> ...


Oh, forgot the Chefs over the Jets, so I'm 10-5.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 26, 2016)

Borillar said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Or like the Denver broncos last yr.


----------



## fbj (Sep 26, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Well, early games are in.
> ...




Hey faggot,. cowpies are 2-1 with a QB who has no turnovers


----------



## fbj (Sep 26, 2016)

This is just in

The eagles will lose sometime in October.    They are not going 16-0


----------



## fbj (Sep 26, 2016)

Minnesota looks like a contender
Arizona looks like shit
Skins are underrated at 1-2
Steelers are overrated dog shit
Ravens is the worst 3-0 team I ever saw
Browns need to be banned from the NFL
Denver won't lose a game this season, if so maybe 1


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2016)

fbj said:


> Minnesota looks like a contender
> Arizona looks like shit
> Skins are underrated at 1-2
> Steelers are overrated dog shit
> ...



Denver wont lose more than one game this year? get serious. they showed yesterday they are not near as dominant on the road.


----------



## fbj (Sep 26, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > Minnesota looks like a contender
> ...



14-2 or better for denver.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 26, 2016)

fbj said:


> Borillar said:
> 
> 
> > Borillar said:
> ...


Yep. Looks like the Cowpies are set for years to come. They have their QB. The next big thing at RB. A very good offensive line. Just need to focus on defense. Now if Jerruh can keep himself from fucking it all up...


----------



## Borillar (Sep 26, 2016)

Now the big question is whether to watch the Failcons vs Aints or the debate between crooked Hillary and Donald the clown. As much as I love football, I think I'll watch the debate instead.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 26, 2016)

sealybobo said:


> Vikings beat the panthers. Did Carolina get worse or did the Vikings get better?



A little of both....with AP out (again) I was surprised the Vikings won so easily and on Carolina home field to boot.


----------



## antiquity (Sep 26, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Now the big question is whether to watch the Failcons vs Aints or the debate between crooked Hillary and Donald the clown. As much as I love football, I think I'll watch the debate instead.



I will watch the debates during the many commercials and time outs. Shouldn't miss much of either. Its still amazes me they can fit the games around the commercials instead of the commercials around the games..


----------



## fbj (Sep 26, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Now the big question is whether to watch the Failcons vs Aints or the debate between crooked Hillary and Donald the clown. As much as I love football, I think I'll watch the debate instead.



I will watch the debate because Hilary is half retarded and will be looking stupid


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2016)

antiquity said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> > Vikings beat the panthers. Did Carolina get worse or did the Vikings get better?
> ...



It's looking like the Vikings have a vastly better passing offense than rushing offense.  The offensive line doesn't seem strong.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 26, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> *Texans *vs Patriots - If NE wins tonight, Bellichick is a miracle worker.
> 
> *Cardinals *vs Bills - Cardinals are to talented to lose this road game.
> 
> ...



Poor pickins'..........hang yer' head in shame.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 26, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> > *WEEK THREE OF THE 2016 NFL FOOTBALL SEASON*
> ...




No shit! I expect better from you..........(really.....).


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > antiquity said:
> ...



I was 20-12 after 2 weeks......and now I'm 7-8 this week with just tonight's game to go.  :/


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You took the Saints tonite...........so you should be at .500 this week after tonite's game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 26, 2016)

fbj said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



they gave up way too many points against the Bungles on the road.The Bungles are the bungles so this win was unimpressive especially since they gave up that many points. 

Their defense does not appear to be dangerous on the road as they are when teams have to score against them at home.

Unless  the defense plays MUCH better on the road,you can forget them going 14-2.they can but the defense will have to for sure play much better on the road than it did yesterday.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 26, 2016)

LA RAM FAN said:


> fbj said:
> 
> 
> > LA RAM FAN said:
> ...



17 is way too many points?


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 26, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > *Texans *vs Patriots - If NE wins tonight, Bellichick is a miracle worker.
> ...



No kiddin, terrible first three weeks.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 26, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



At home or on the road, if you can keep a team to just 17 points you win over 80% of the time. Denver doesn't have a good offense however Trevor has proved to be very capable. 

It was a good D in Cincinnati who had won six consecutive home openers.


----------



## Borillar (Sep 26, 2016)

Well, I picked the Saints tonight, so that leaves me at 10-6 again for this week.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 27, 2016)

Borillar said:


> Well, I picked the Saints tonight, so that leaves me at 10-6 again for this week.



That's a lot better than my 7-9.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 28, 2016)

The return of the 'Aint's'. We've seen this movie before. Poor Brees.............


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> The return of the 'Aint's'. We've seen this movie before. Poor Brees.............


yep a team that can score but cant stop the other team scoring more.lol

Poor Brees indeed.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Sep 28, 2016)

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> > fbj said:
> ...



The donkeys are not always going to be able to come back after giving up 10 points or more.they were playing the Bungles so it did not matter.they were able to come back.if you are going to 14-2 or better,you cant afford to get down 10 to nothing against the really good teams that can close it out. Plus not that they are good but the kc clowns always play them tough even on the road.thats two tough games a year automatically right there.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2016)

9-7 this week, yuck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> 9-7 this week, yuck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Still, above .500 this week when Las Vegas bettors have been literally getting their asses handed to them........one book director admitted they are having their best year, so far.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > 9-7 this week, yuck.
> ...



That sort of makes me feel a bit better about my horrible week.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> The return of the 'Aint's'. We've seen this movie before. Poor Brees.............



Time to rebuild the mess. No real RB, no great receivers, the defense is crap, not much left, other than Brees.


----------



## Papageorgio (Sep 28, 2016)

B. Kidd said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > 9-7 this week, yuck.
> ...



I was going to pick against the spread when the year started, I am glad I didn't.


----------



## B. Kidd (Sep 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > The return of the 'Aint's'. We've seen this movie before. Poor Brees.............
> ...



Yupp!  All NOLA fans have to look forward to, is next year's Mardi Gras.


----------



## Montrovant (Sep 28, 2016)

Papageorgio said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > The return of the 'Aint's'. We've seen this movie before. Poor Brees.............
> ...



I disagree about RB.  I think Ingram is solid, but he needs better opportunities.  I would guess the O-line is more at fault than Ingram for any running issues.

Well, that and they need to play from behind less.


----------

